# Power on by RTC



## d00mfreak (27. November 2007)

Hi Leute
Da ich ein ziemlicher Morgenmuffel bin, hab nun schon öfters versucht, den PC mittel der Uhr einzuschalten, um mich mit schneller Mukke zum Aufwachen zu zwingen. Leider klappt das "Power on by RTC" nie. Kann mir einer erklären, was da alles sein muss, damit der PC von alleine hochfährt?


----------



## Maggats (28. November 2007)

bei meinem asus gibts sone funktion "music alarm" oder so ähnlich

da legste ne cd rein, stellst im bios die weckzeit und den track ein und los gehts.

habs aber nie gestet, guck ma ob dein board diese funktion auch hat


----------



## d00mfreak (28. November 2007)

Thx, werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren. Ne Funktion zum CD-Abspielen hat es, das mit dem "Music Alarm" bin ich mir net sicher


----------



## Henner (29. November 2007)

Am einfachsten geht's, wenn Du ihn nicht herunterfährst, sondern in den Ruhezustand schickst. Dann kannst Du unter Windows ("Geplante Tasks") etwa einen Programmstart für die gewünschte Uhrzeit planen und "Rechner für diesen Task reaktivieren" (oder so ähnlich) anklicken. Er fährt dann von selbst hoch und weckt Dich


----------



## d00mfreak (30. November 2007)

Das klappte noch besser, thx 4 help


----------

